# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  TPCN Anti-U100 – hỗ trợ điều trị ung thư: sản phẩm Việt cho những người Việt

## vtnn2017a@

*TPCN Anti-U100 với bộ phận chính Sâm Ngọc Linh có tác dụng giúp giải độc, giúp loại trừ gốc tự do, giúp ngăn ngừa và bổ trợ các liệu pháp điều trị u bướu, ung thư, giảm độc tính and tác dụng phụ của hóa trị, xạ trị trong điều trị ung thư.​*

==>>  Tham khảo:     Unti K hỗ trợ điều trị ung thư  

*Sâm Ngọc Linh – hàm lượng Saponin vượt trội*

 Sâm Ngọc Linh (hay còn được gọi là Sâm nước ta, Sâm K5) có tên khoa học là Panax vietnamesis, thường mọc thành đám dưới tán rừng dọc theo những suối ẩm bên trên đất nhiều mùn, có dạng thân khí sinh thẳng đứng, có màu lục hoặc tím & khá nhỏ, đường kính khoảng từ 4-8 mm, thuộc dạng củ nhiều rễ nhánh có đường kính từ 1-3cm. Cây lâu năm có hoa and quả mọc tập trung chính giữa của tán lá, khi chín ngả màu đỏ cam. Cây mọc ở độ cao 1200 m đến 2100m ở địa bàn tỉnh KonTum, Quảng Nam – VN. đc các nhà khoa học bắt đầu nghiên cứu và phân tích từ thời điểm năm 1973 – Sâm Ngọc Linh đc công nhận là nguồn vật liệu quý giá, là thành phần hữu hiệu có khả năng dược học.


Sâm Ngọc Linh – nguồn dược liệu quý giá của nước ta
 Khi định hình về giá trị và unique của nhân sâm người ta thường phụ thuộc hàm lượng & sự phong phú của chất Saponin. Tức là giá trị của nhân sâm sẽ Phần Trăm thuận với hàm lượng saponin có trong nó. Sâm Ngọc Linh có hàm lượng saponin vượt trội cả về hàm lượng và bộ phận, bao hàm 26 chất Saponin đã biết and 24 chất Saponin có cấu trúc mới chưa từng thấy trong các thực vật đã đc trái đất phân tích & công nhận.

==>> Xem thêm :      Thanh đường Gamosa Hỗ trợ điều trị tiểu đường HV Quân Y  

 Saponin là hợp chất có tương đối nhiều công dụng như khả năng phân giải rượu, chống viêm gan, phục hồi hư tổn gan, bảo đảm tế bào gan, chống bệnh tiểu đường, chống xơ cứng gan, đẩy nhanh bản lĩnh hấp thụ của tế bào gan, kiềm chế khối hệ thống thần kinh trung ương, giúp làm dịu cơn đau & làm bức tốc độ tổng hợp protein.

 Không những thế, Saponin còn có tác dụng đẩy nhanh hoạt động của vỏ tuyến thượng thận, bảo đảm gan, làm tăng cường độ tổng hợp của những tế bào tủy, giúp làm dịu cơn đau trong những tế bào não, giúp tập kết, chống mệt mỏi, hạn chế sự gắn kết các tiểu cầu máu, phục hồi trí nhớ. and điều quan trọng nhất của Saponin là có khả năng hạn chế quá trình chuyển giao ung thư, chống khối u, hạn chế gắn kết tiểu cầu máu và hạn chế ung thư phát triển, hạn chế khối u cải cách và phát triển.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

